# Varroa After the Fat: Current Research Endeavors to Fight the Mite, Sam Ramsey



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Don't miss it! Sammy is one of the most brilliant researchers of late.
And you know what's even more impressive?
Urgency. He displays urgency for today's beekeeping problems.
You'll see what I mean......


----------

